# Available most weekends(some weekdays w/day notice)



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

Until i get my boat i'm available most weekends to fish.
Got all my own tackle(and then some!), handy around boats, will pay for gas.
And if we go places i'm familiar with i don't mind sharing my spots
Send me a PM or call me at 979-864-9802
Kevin


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

where's 979?


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

Brazoria county


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

wolverine said:


> Brazoria county


lol!....... where's brazoria county?... or what's the nearest major city i might o'heard of? (i guess i could use yahoo maps if i knew that)

or just tell me................ you willing to travel as-far-as SPI????????????


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

LOL
Man i'm on the upper coast, about 6-8 hrs away from you! Brazoria county is south of Houston. I fish from about West Galv Bay down to E. Matagorda and all in between.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

learn sumpin new ever day 

sorry bout that.............. gimmee a holler if you find yourself in the tropical desert down here


----------



## 2tall (Jan 20, 2006)

wolverine said:


> Until i get my boat i'm available most weekends to fish.
> Got all my own tackle(and then some!), handy around boats, will pay for gas.
> And if we go places i'm familiar with i don't mind sharing my spots
> Send me a PM or call me at 979-864-9802
> Kevin


PM sent


----------

